# 1965 schwinn stingray



## nick tures (Oct 17, 2021)

just found this 65 stingray needs some parts and a good clean up NFS guy had it since 73/75 his mom got it for him at a garage sale for $15 he added the seat and sissy bar he got at the bike shop down the road! still has the tape were him and his friends had there fishing poles


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 17, 2021)

nick tures said:


> just found this 65 stingray needs some parts and a good clean up NFS guy had it since 73/75 his mom got it for him at a garage sale for $15 he added the seat and sissy bar he got at the bike shop down the road! still has the tape were him and his friends had there fishing poles
> 
> View attachment 1497442
> 
> ...



Nice score Nick, it is in the right hands . Good luck


----------



## nick tures (Oct 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Nice score Nick, it is in the right hands . Good luck



thank you !! and yeah cant wait to start cleaning it up !


----------



## stoney (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice find, congrats


----------



## ADKBIKES (Oct 17, 2021)

Awesome find


----------



## Rayray (Oct 17, 2021)

Excited to see this when it's done. Great find!


----------



## sworley (Oct 18, 2021)

Insane find! Lime green super deluxe! Lucky!


----------



## Coyote (Oct 19, 2021)

Looking good!
I have one of those sissybars and all the Boomers that see me love them.
Please show more pics after you give her a bath. 🤩


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 4, 2021)

Should turn out good , be a fun project !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 4, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Looking good!
> I have one of those sissybars and all the Boomers that see me love them.
> Please show more pics after you give her a bath. 🤩



Yes I do love them, only a boomer because I still bring the *BOOM * wherever I go.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 4, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Looking good!
> I have one of those sissybars and all the Boomers that see me love them.
> Please show more pics after you give her a bath. 🤩



will do !!


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice find. Congrats and looking forward to the cleaned up pics!


----------



## nick tures (Nov 4, 2021)

SoBayRon said:


> Nice find. Congrats and looking forward to the cleaned up pics!



thank you, will post pictures currently soaking the gooseneck thats stuck


----------

